# Would I Be Crazy To Want To Swap A Cwc Rn Issue Diver



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

for a mechanical version?

I bought it over at the MWRforum late november, but I realize that I'm not a quartz-guy!

Were there ever any issued mechanical CWC's?

Advice me please!!

All the best!

Trumpetera


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

potz said:


> I'm not Mr. Quartz either, but if memory serves me right these were indeed only ever issued as quartz, so for originality's sake you ought to stick with it.


You are right!

Maybe I should keep it, I seem to change my mind about watches about 3 times a day!

Thanks for your input!

Cheers!


----------



## Maple (Jan 4, 2007)

trumpetera said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not Mr. Quartz either, but if memory serves me right these were indeed only ever issued as quartz, so for originality's sake you ought to stick with it.
> ...


From the CWC Web Site (underlining from me):

"This genuine CWC automatic divers watch has been made to exacting M.O.D specs. It was issued for approximately 1 year and replaced the Rolex Submariner Automatic in the early 80's. It was then replaced by the CWC RN Quartz divers watch which is still in current service today with Royal Navy Divers. "

Cheers!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

When I started collecting watches, I only collected automatics and stuck with it for a veriety of reasons. Quartz is good just not me.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Keep it and look for an automatic as well!


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

I believe that CWC did make mechanical diver's in the early eighties.


----------

